# BFD w/2 subs, 7.2 AVR, Multi-EQXT



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

I want to eq my dual subs and have a few questions to be sure I get best result and avoid any damage. I think each of these are answered in separate threads but I want to be sure given my combination of equipment:

AVR = Onkyo TX-NR3007 receiver (7.2 with Audyssey MultEQ-XT).
BFD = Behringer DSP 1124P
Subs = dual SVS PC12+


Now to my questions:

Setup - Even though I am eq-ing the subs "together", I believe I should still use dual (Sub1 and Sub2) outputs on AVR through different channels on BFD to respective subs so that I can set AVR trim levels separately and so Audyssey can do its thing to each sub. Is this correct?

Connections - Should I use mono RCA to mono (unbalanced) 1/4" cables from each AVR Sub output to BFD L and R input, then same type cable from BFD output to respective subs? I think this is what the BFD Guide explains but I want to be 100% sure before I fry my BFD or my PC12+'s.

Calibration - Should run Audyssey first with BFD in bypass, then eq with BFD? Or eq the Audyssey? I would think the first so I could set different filter curves for different source/material without affecting Audyssey.

Thanks!
sga2


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

sga2 said:


> I want to eq my dual subs and have a few questions to be sure I get best result and avoid any damage. I think each of these are answered in separate threads but I want to be sure given my combination of equipment:
> 
> AVR = Onkyo TX-NR3007 receiver (7.2 with Audyssey MultEQ-XT).
> BFD = Behringer DSP 1124P
> ...


Connect it using a splitter so both subs go into the same input of the BFD using 1/4" to RCA adapter. Then connect the BFD to the 3007 using a single cable from the the BFD output.

Run Audyssey first with BFD in bypass then eq and you'll be good! :T


----------

